# BIAS RESISTOR VALUES ? On Megasquirt 2 Extra



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

OK , so i went to type my sensor values on the thermistor tables and after trying to load my sensor values its asking me to complet all ! 
i have my values :
1.8t awp iat is in C. 0=5200
22=2200
100=200

mk3 jetta vr6 coolant sensor blue top 2 pin in C. : 0=6500
50=1000
100=200 
so what do i need to put down on the box above for each sensor ? i have tryed crazy # and naw my coolant reading after doing it the first time wont com down from 350 F. , yes F. not C. 
can some one help me whit dis or point me out to the right place ? Thanks
if any Megasquirt 2 extra with pcb 3.0 ,registered tunerstudio with the latest up dates and firmwear


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Standard bias resistors are 2490 ohms.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great ! Thank you sr. Is That for the 2 sensors or just one ?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

TDIGB69 said:


> Great ! Thank you sr. Is That for the 2 sensors or just one ?


It should be for both. :thumbup:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks again !!!!!:beer::thumbup:


----------

